# Borneo Thorny Stick Insect Info please?



## Wriggles (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone had any info on Borneo Thornies? As I am trying to keep and possibly breed some.

About 2 months ago I bought 2 stick insects from my local exotic petshop. The label said simply 'Borneo Thorny', and as I didn't know that much about them (I haven't had any sticks since i was very young) I did some research online, and got what seems to be the only book on stick insects, read up, and deemed that I was more then capable of looking after them. I already had a tall exo terra faunarium http://www.exo-terra.com/download/high_res/products/images/PT2265_Faunarium.jpg which I kept egyptian praying mantis in, which I cleaned out. I then went and got them. I was feeding them Bramble, and some Ivy, from nearby, which im pretty sure has not been sprayed with anything, and they do eat it. And I spray them every day, in the morning, and at night. They also have a heat mat under the tank and the thermometer reads 22-26 degrees C, which is on all the time.

Now here is the thing. I realised about a week after that I had purchased 2 males. And as I was planning on breeding them, I went and purchased 2 females and put them in with the males. 2 seem to bond (male was riding the female), and the others seemed to occasionally. I noticed one female dropping eggs onto the kitchen roll lining the bottom, and got a 2 inch deep plastic tub with compost for her to lay in, which she used. But about 3 weeks ago a female died, and I couldnt figure out the cause, and then a week after the other female died, and a couple of days ago one of the males died. 

Now i am left with 1.








DSC00548.jpg picture by CrimsonSun17 - Photobucket

What am I doing wrong? The only thing I have noticed is that the hydrometer in the tank shows that it does not hold humidity as well as I would have thought, and I put that down to the heat from the heat mat. Also, on occasion, I was not able to get fresh food for them every day due to the snow.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

thats a male aretaon asperrimus ill have some eggs off u


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

depends on age mate just happens keep the eggs really moist usualy hatch within 2-6month


----------



## Wriggles (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info so far. 

@Shandy, Not too many I dont think. I think I'll keep these ones, just to increase my chances of hatching .

For the eggs, should I have the heatmat under them, or do they not need it?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

they want to be kept about 75f and also they have a pretty high hatch rate ive heard and are prolific < (think ive spelt it right lol) breeders


----------



## Wriggles (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info .


----------

